# Midland entomological fayre 17th april 2016



## wazdav (Jan 20, 2008)

We are now taking bookings for the first of our 2016 fayres. The December show was a great success and hope this show will be even bigger! All of the main UK traders were present and the hall was completely sold out - we are pleased to announce we can have a second hall for this event if needed, It would be great to see some new stallholders so if you haver had a table, why not give it a try? Email Warren on [email protected] for a booking form. Look forward to seeing you all there
https://www.facebook.com/events/815722475239607/


----------

